# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  > Отчеты сервиса лечения VirusInfo  >  Не загружается автоматически explorer (заявка №112337)

## CyberHelper

Пользователь обратился в сервис 911, указав на следующие проблемы в работе его компьютера:
Не загружается автоматически при загрузке виндоус explorer. выдаёт ошибку. в ручную - запускается.
Дата обращения: 11.10.2011 0:42:46
Номер заявки: 112337

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

*11.10.2011 1:50:03* на зараженном компьютере были обнаружены следующие вредоносные файлы:
 *C:\\HUINDOWS\\system32\\DRIVERS\\atapi.sys* - подозрительный, обрабатывается вирлабом
 размер: 95360 байт дата файла: 29.10.2007 9:54:12 версия: "5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)" копирайты: "© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." *C:\\Documents and Settings\\Я\\Application Data\\lsass.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Qhost.ytn
 размер: 128000 байт дата файла: 07.10.2011 2:59:38 версия: "10.2" копирайты: "Copyright © Adam Wed 1999-2011" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.Hosts.4561; BitDefender: Зловред Gen:Variant.Kazy.39594; Avast4: Зловред Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] *C:\\RECYCLER\\S-1-5-21-0243556031-888888379-781863308-1413\\syitm.exe* - Trojan.Win32.Powp.adit
 размер: 98304 байт версия: "1,0,0,0" детект других антивирусов: DrWEB 6.0: Зловред Trojan.DownLoader3.59443; VBA32: Зловред Trojan.Powp.adit; BitDefender: Зловред Trojan.Generic.6244779; NOD32: Подозрение Win32/Injector.HIY trojan

----------

